# Tecumseh 5.5 hp max RPM



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

After replacing the carb and spark plug on my brother's Craftsman blower, it runs like new. Thanks very much for the help I've received here.

His only complaint is that he thinks it's running a bit slow and would have more power if we crank the speed up a bit. I'm leery of going too far and hurting the motor, but I do have a contactless tachometer to check it with. Any idea what the spec would be, and what is maximum?

Pretty sure it's an HSK50 motor.

TIA


----------



## MuncieM22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Dave you should be safe with 3,500 R.P.M.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Dave C said:


> After replacing the carb and spark plug on my brother's Craftsman blower, it runs like new. Thanks very much for the help I've received here.
> 
> His only complaint is that he thinks it's running a bit slow and would have more power if we crank the speed up a bit. I'm leery of going too far and hurting the motor, but I do have a contactless tachometer to check it with. Any idea what the spec would be, and what is maximum?
> 
> ...


3600 RPM is the maximum. I usually set mine at 3500 to account for variation. Make sure the machine is at operating temperature when checking...even better if it just finished a good workout. 

these engines like to idle around 2100 RPM.


----------



## MuncieM22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Dave.....classiccat said it better than me.........


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, guys.


----------

